

Banana Pi – A highend Pi only for Target US$29.99 - progamler
http://www.bananapi.org/

======
inetsee
And exactly where can you buy one of these for $29.99? My quick search only
turned up prices close to double that.

------
sudheendrach
This actually looks better than Raspberry Pi, anyone tried playing with it?

